# Apps not showing on home screen



## Ghjohn (May 19, 2020)

Hi, I've searched and can't find the problem I'm having. I used filelinked and installed a couple of apps like theater plus and they are not to be found in the apps section or the + section to add to the home screen. But I can go to settings/apps/all apps and find it and open and works great. Just can't get the app logo to appear on the home screen.
Thank you


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Apps from unknown sources will not show, unless you get into customization with alternative launchers. You can then create your own rows in the home screen. Search for something like Sideload Channel, HAL Launcher, etc. Here's a youtube video about Sideload Channel...


----------



## Ghjohn (May 19, 2020)

siratfus said:


> Apps from unknown sources will not show, unless you get into customization with alternative launchers. You can then create your own rows in the home screen. Search for something like Sideload Channel, HAL Launcher, etc. Here's a youtube video about Sideload Channel...


Thank you!


----------

